# Time to start developing myself



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 2, 2017)

Again the local shop failed to send out my film to the other shop in town to be processed. So I think its time to start developing my own 4x5s. I haven't done it in 13 years so what should I be looking into as far as chemicals for B&W? I seem to see everyone talking about Dektol?

Anywho, Id love some recommendations.

Gonna go find a developing canister now


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 2, 2017)

13yrs ... that's not long ago ... last time I did that (4x5) was in the late 80's.

Hmm, developers tend to be a personal thing.
In college, the norm was D-76 ... probably since it was economical and in power form (longer shelf life when bought in bulk).


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 2, 2017)

Hmm, or was it HC-110?

These days I tend to use Ilford chemistry or Rodinol for 35mm and medium format.

... though I still long for the days of huge negs.


----------



## compur (Jun 2, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> I seem to see everyone talking about Dektol?



Dektol is a paper developer.

Maybe you're thinking of Xtol? It's a top notch developer.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 2, 2017)

Developers for films are a personal matter, and also somewhat film-dependent. T-Max Developer was great for T-Max films! I like D-76, and also D-76 diluted 1:1 with water, and HC-110 Dilution B. I used those film developers for Tri-X or Plus-X Pan films. I have developed a lot of Tri-X 35mm size film in Rodinal...I regret almost every single roll thusly developed...


----------



## limr (Jun 3, 2017)

Well, you know what I am going to say... hope you don't mind the smell of instant coffee!  







(coughcoughCAFFENOLcoughcough)


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 3, 2017)

Diehard D-76 guy here.......X-Tol for 3200 speed films (I've shot 3200 at 25000 and used X-Tol and had great detail).


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 3, 2017)

If you're going to develop yourself you're going to need an awfully tall tank. 


Bad one, I know... lol


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 3, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> If you're going to develop yourself you're going to need an awfully tall tank.
> 
> 
> Bad one, I know... lol



Now that there is a comedy joke..........


----------



## terri (Jun 3, 2017)

I tend to stick with TMax for TMax film, and D76 for everything else.  Not much variety there, admittedly.    I do want to give HC 110 a try, and Leo has me interested in Caffenol, since she clearly gets good results.   

But until then, I can stand by the other two.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 5, 2017)

compur said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to see everyone talking about Dektol?
> ...



Probably Xtol. I was probably floating around the paper section of the large format forum and Dektol stuck in my mind for whatever reason.

I shoot Ilford Delta 100 for B&W if that matters in the decision of what to use


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 5, 2017)

limr said:


> Well, you know what I am going to say... hope you don't mind the smell of instant coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I purchased everything for caffenol a year or so ago and Im not sure if we still have it all. Ill have to go digging around the apartment


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 5, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> If you're going to develop yourself you're going to need an awfully tall tank.
> 
> 
> Bad one, I know... lol



Bathtub.


----------



## Dave Colangelo (Jun 5, 2017)

I just started developing at home and so far have gone ilford across the board with really great results (6 rolls so far). I shoot 120 but its all film in the end of the day. Ilford has really nice documentation for all their developers and films which makes it super easy. DD-x IlfoStop and Ilford Rapix fixer from BH will run you ~$30. Throw in a thermometer, tank, and set of mix up cups to hit the free shipping limit and you are good to go.  

Dave


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 7, 2017)

got my film back today and the scans. Turns out they only scanned at 600 dpi instead of the 2400 dpi I paid for. Looks like I will have another 2-3 day wait for them to fix this.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2017)

Drop the $100 and buy the tank, reels etc to soup it yourself, and another $200 for a scanner.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 7, 2017)

wish a scanner was only 200. Id have to spend about 800 for one that can handle 4x5 film.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 15, 2017)

So I finally got my scans back. After another week. JPEGs instead of TIFF files


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 15, 2017)

Man ... you can't get a break.  I think you know where not to send your film.


----------



## OldManJim (Jul 5, 2017)

I'd suggest you start with Ilford film HP5+ gets very good results and is pretty forgiving of push/pull processing. I'd stick with Ilfosol developer as well since Ilford has excellent documentation. Once you get consistent results, you can branch out to other films and developers. check out Digitaltruth.com for info on times and temperatures. I've found their temperature conversions to be very accurate.


----------



## Michael Mc (Jul 11, 2017)

Been using D76 for over thirty years and I've never seen a reason to change. Although I might try some HC-110 one of these days -- or Rodinol.


----------

